# [HELP] VirtualBox shared Folder Windows Host/Mac Guest



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2019)

Hey all, I usually don't ask for computer help, but this one has me totally stumped for hours now.

I'm running a Windows 10 host (latest update) on my computer (specs aren't a problem) and Virtual Box running MacOS Sierra 10.12.6 Guest.

It all works well, setup perfectly fine, got settings sorted out, able to download software and install and all that.

But for the life of me, I cannot

A) Share a folder between my Host TO my guest OS and
B) Connect a usb device to the Guest OS.

I have the Guest software installed into MacOS (Darwin to be exact), and VB certainly says that the folder I've specifically made for sharing with IS being shared, BUT it's not showing up in the MacOS.

I understand dualbooting would probably be better, but I have my own reasons for not doing so.

Does anyone know of why I am unable to share folders/devices to the Mac, or rather, why the Mac isn't detecting these folders and devices.

No errors appear when it comes to Sharing folders, but an error DOES show up when it fails to share a USB device.

Like I said, stumped on this, as no other guest OS i've tried has had this issue at all, and unfortunately I need MacOS for my college course, and I refuse to shell out another 1500+ for a computer I'll use far less than my actual gaming laptop.

Thanks in advanced for any replies, as they'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 22, 2019)

for one you need extensions pack as well as the guest cd once you add that (it's on the site in downloads) both problems should be resolved, if ater that USB still doesn't work manually add a usb filter (go to your vm's settings  ---->ports-----> then you'll see a big box and a few buttons beside it (Looks like USB cables) click the one with a green + and a drop down will appear select your thumb drive, then save settings restart the VM once back in unplug/replug in you usb it should detect and add it to your vm now


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> for one you need extensions pack as well as the guest cd once you add that (it's on the site in downloads) both problems should be resolved


Are you kidding me? I searched for HOURS and found NOTHING about this extension pack!

I'll have a gander for that now and come back with a report.
Cheers mate


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 22, 2019)

here is the latest extension pack for 6.0.4
https://download.virtualbox.org/vir..._VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-6.0.4.vbox-extpack


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> here is the latest extension pack for 6.0.4
> https://download.virtualbox.org/vir..._VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-6.0.4.vbox-extpack


I got it  Cheers though!

Firing up my VM now to test it. Here's hoping!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Nope, didn't change anything :/


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2019)

Hmm, I got my usb device to work after formatting it (think it was because I forgot to reformat it after using it to install an OS earlier this week, still no folder sharing or drag/drop, but atleast I have a minor solution.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Mar 23, 2019)

First of all: I have virtually no experience with OS X. If you already tried everything with the obvious:




 

Why not just use Windows shared folder aka smb/Samba? You would probably do the same if you had a real Mac to share files between Windows and OS X.

Guest Additions for OS X are fairly new (I did not even know a OS X version existed), and the user manual [PDF] states:


			
				VBox manual said:
			
		

> Shared folders are supported with Windows 2000 or later, Linux, and Oracle Solaris guests. Oracle VM VirtualBox release 6.0 includes experimental support for Mac OS X and OS/2 guests


----------



## Retro_Jack (Apr 23, 2021)

StarGazerTom said:


> Hey all, I usually don't ask for computer help, but this one has me totally stumped for hours now.
> 
> I'm running a Windows 10 host (latest update) on my computer (specs aren't a problem) and Virtual Box running MacOS Sierra 10.12.6 Guest.
> 
> ...



Having just figured out a solution, I've just finished documenting it for myself. This is what I've found works:

                                      How to connect Windows 10
                                                 to
                                  Mac OSX High Sierra virtual machine
                                         for file-sharing.
                                  
1) Ensure VirtualBox's network adapter is set to "Host only". Other settings may allow OSX to self-update
   and thus become invalid.
2) Install Guest Additions for "Darwin" if not already done.
3) On guest machine, enable "Remote Login" in System Prefs/Sharing
4) On guest machine, get IP address from System Prefs/Network.
5) Using WinSCP (sorry, can't link on my new account yet) on host machine, create a new "site" with the
   following parameters:
        File protocol:    SFTP
        Host name:        Guest IP address
        Port number:      22
        User name:        Your Mac user name. If unsure, run Terminal on the
                          Mac guest and use the name to the left of the $ sign.
        User password:    Your Mac Password.
6) Save
7) Have fun!


----------

